# Depth finder confusion



## mitchamus (Aug 13, 2007)

Ok I'm a newb to fishfinder. The boat I have has and hummingbird that I can't even see the screen and has frustrated me for the last time.

I'm looking and get confused by all the horrible reviews on all the finders in my price range. Looking at lowrance 5x-pro , hummingbird 570,
Also hb 570 di. I fish small inland lakes I just have a small 14' deep v.
Would I be good with either if those or should I look at something else.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I personally would not drop big money on a fishfinder for small inland lakes and on a small boat such as yours. I would probably look at the Eagle 480 or something similar from other manufacturers. I think all of them would keep you under $300 unless you go color. You will get a lot of opinions on the matter but it all boils down to personal need. Some have a lot of power and features but they may not be of use to you.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

2 things I use alot in-land is gps and color screen. I do alot of trollin so it works for me. If you plan on crappy or bass fishin then I dont think youll use either much.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I do alot of crappie fishing and all of my best spots are off shore. I use GPS alot and some of these spots would be almost impossible to return to without it.
I've used both color and black and white units and don't see much difference in function, either unit shows you what's down there.
My advice is buy the best you can afford. Bigger screens give better target seperation. As you get older you'll appreciate the bigger screen.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i dont know much about the models you listed, but i,ll try to give you my opinion. unless you fish alot of structure in open water where you need a gps to find your spots then you really dont need a gps, so why pay for one, unless you just want to start using one. as for color or black & white. i think the b&w models do a good job. some of us just like color. so i think thats just a personal thing. the color units are alot better than they were just a few years ago for viewing in bright light. i would just get the largest screen that i could afford, be it color or b&w, unless you just have your heart set on a color unit. i personaly think you get a better picture with b&w in shallow water.

i know its an extra expence but i reccomend you take a day and go to one of the bass pro shops in ohio or the cabelas in dundee michigan. spend some time looking at the models side by side, and talk with the tech,s behind the counter. it will be worth it in the long run. and if you have a choice between cabelas and bass pro. i think every fisherman should go to the cabelas store atleast once. let us know what you decide. good fishing and congrats on getting the new depthfinder.
sherman


----------



## mitchamus (Aug 13, 2007)

Well I'm leaning towards the 5x pro.
Then maybe next spring getting the 570 di. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------

